# Brand new to archery.



## Alexmends09 (Jan 5, 2020)

Hello all, like the title states, i'm brand new to this(although i have shot some in my life). I'm looking at buying a bow and was wondering what were some of the things that are must buys if i buy a bare bone bow. Looking at a Hoyt powermax. 

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Alexmends09 said:


> Hello all, like the title states, i'm brand new to this(although i have shot some in my life). I'm looking at buying a bow and was wondering what were some of the things that are must buys if i buy a bare bone bow. Looking at a Hoyt powermax.
> 
> Thanks,
> Alex


1) arrow rest installed and tuned by the pro shop (horizontal and vertical position
2) pin sight installed and tuned by the pro shop (help you sight in for 20 yards)
3) arrows fully assembled, proper stiffness rating for your draw weight, your draw length, and the power rating of the bow
4) handheld release
5) arrow puller
6) portable target
7) peep sight installed by the pro shop
8) d-loop installed by the pro shop (correct vertical position on the center serving, in relation to the arrow rest height)
9) quiver is nice to have


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Read through this.

https://www.huntersfriend.com/about-our-archery-pro-shop-compound-bow-package-program.html

Describes what comes with the "package".


----------



## Alexmends09 (Jan 5, 2020)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## MN_Condor (Dec 28, 2019)

Exactly what nuts&bolts said. I just picked up a Powermax LD from a pro shop, my first bow, and they did all this stuff for me. Made things a lot easier having the bow set up and ready to go, and they should have you shoot for a bit to make sure everything is feeling right to you with the bow.


----------



## Alexmends09 (Jan 5, 2020)

MN_Condor said:


> Exactly what nuts&bolts said. I just picked up a Powermax LD from a pro shop, my first bow, and they did all this stuff for me. Made things a lot easier having the bow set up and ready to go, and they should have you shoot for a bit to make sure everything is feeling right to you with the bow.


Boy did the pro shop help in understanding all that's involved in archery. Have the same bow and love it!


----------

